# Online Dating success. really



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

I've tried it before but never really even remotely connected with the women I met. I have recently started again and so far met 3. With 2 of them it went rather well, especially one of them.

Saw here a second time and I was rather bold. Invited her to my place to cook. I generally think this is nice to do but having "home field advantage" also helps me big time to relax, just feel for comfortable even with the same people around me. Anyway she said yes and it went well again. Even made out a bit, which is the actual "break-through" as physical contact is a huge thing for me (even though I did have had a previous LTR). I'm pretty sure I don't have aspergers it's more like being too self-aware and insecure which did not happen at all. 

Meeting here again tonight. Fingers-crossed!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, online dating was a huge help for me too! It got ME laid. hah  Outside of that, though, it's a great way to test the waters without having to deal with the anxieties of approaching someone. In the right moment, I can be smooth as silk. 

Making out is highly underrated by most men. I'd take that over a lot of things. Plus, you can do it in public, which is awesome! 

Congrats! And I wish you the best with your new lady!


----------



## Zeeprogramisto (Apr 30, 2013)

PerfectDark said:


> Meeting here again tonight. Fingers-crossed!


How did it go??? oke



sherbert said:


> Making out is highly underrated by most men. I'd take that over a lot of things. Plus, you can do it in public, which is awesome!


I agree with that totally!



sherbert said:


> Congrats! And I wish you the best with your new lady!


+1 I hope you two will be a great couple, PerfectDark!


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

So how did it go last night?


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

That sounds so sweet. I think home cooking dates are THE BEST... less pressure for the both of you, way more relaxed. It's also a lot less pressure because you are doing something (cooking), so even if there's a bit of silence it's not awkward and it can be quite nice!

So, so happy for you.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

Zeeprogramisto said:


> How did it go??? oke
> 
> I agree with that totally!
> 
> +1 I hope you two will be a great couple, PerfectDark!





Jig210 said:


> So how did it go last night?


Went well but not all the way if you get what I mean.  She isn't quite ready yet and thats ok. For me the good thing is I did not feel weird or awkward when she "signaled" I was going too far or at all. Will meet her again on sunday.

Making out in public, well that is still an issue for me. Not going to happen. Also I'm getting a bit old for that.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

PerfectDark said:


> Went well but not all the way if you get what I mean.  She isn't quite ready yet and thats ok. For me the good thing is I did not feel weird or awkward when she "signaled" I was going too far or at all. Will meet her again on sunday.
> 
> Making out in public, well that is still an issue for me. Not going to happen. Also I'm getting a bit old for that.


Never too old. I saw a couple probably in their 50's making out once ... Of course, I think they had a little too much to drink :teeth

On a side note, I saw a ton more PDA when I visited Europe than I do here.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

maninabox said:


> Never too old. I saw a couple probably in their 50's making out once ... Of course, I think they had a little too much to drink :teeth
> 
> On a side note, I saw a ton more PDA when I visited Europe than I do here.


Depends what you mean with PDA. Holding hands, hugging no problem but intensive French kissing and "feeling her all over", no.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

PerfectDark said:


> Depends what you mean with PDA. Holding hands, hugging no problem but intensive French kissing and "feeling her all over", no.


Yeah, the french kissing and feeling all over is what this 50 year old couple was doing :no ... I was kidding about copying them, though. The most I do with my gf in public is hold hands, hugs, and small kisses. I agree that anything more should be left to private.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

Met another woman last night and went well too. At the end she had to leave rather quickly because it was late and she was using public transport, meaning she had to catch last bus. I'm still somewhat shy or "slow going" or however you call it. Anyway when saying goodbye she basically "went for the kiss" rather aggressively and a bit out of the blue and caught me a bit by surprise.

So the triumphs are:


I obviously did not come over as weird or creepy
woman making a move on me
I did not "chicken-out" of the kiss
I'm pretty sure few month back the exact same situation could have ended very differently with me "dodging" the kiss and the extreme awkwardness afterwards.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

If anyone cares:

Have been seeing the woman in post 1 regularly ever since. getting more serious. So yeah, there is hope for everyone to find someone.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

PerfectDark said:


> If anyone cares:
> 
> Have been seeing the woman in post 1 regularly ever since. getting more serious. So yeah, there is hope for everyone to find someone.


I don't really care but good job! *cheers*


----------

